# Last minute flight to uk



## Crazychic (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi does anyone have any information on last minute flights from faro to uk airports ?
What is the process ?
Has anyone any experience of this ?
Any info greatly received.
Many thanks x


----------



## zakooo (Jan 2, 2015)

i use travelsupermarket.com it checks all the sites for you.its a great money saver.


----------



## philiandanna (Jul 9, 2015)

Try skyscanner.com


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

Another vote for Skyscanner.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Look at the charter websites. They don't always show on skyscraper. Jet2 or Monarch are worth a look at.


----------



## advolex (Mar 8, 2015)

I see that nobody has recommended the following two, which are as much last minute booking sites as the others already suggested:

travel2be.com (based in Madrid)
skypicker.com (based in Bohemia/Moravia, but with Portuguese support hotline)


----------

